# Taking IELTS in Australia vs Southeast Asian countries



## bergkamp17 (May 11, 2017)

I notice people tend to achieve higher scores when they take ielts in SEA countries like thailand ,indonesia, Vietnam etc as compared to taking the test in Australia, especially in cities like Sydney and Melbourne. I heard examiners are more lenient in non English speaking countries while examiners in Australia treat candidates as cashcows and grade more harshly. 

I am unsure whether the difficulty level of the papers might be different but I do know candidates in Australia have to take the writing paper first. 


What do you guys think? I know taking the test in Thailand is much cheaper though.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bergkamp17 said:


> I notice people tend to achieve higher scores when they take ielts in SEA countries like thailand ,indonesia, Vietnam etc as compared to taking the test in Australia, especially in cities like Sydney and Melbourne. I heard examiners are more lenient in non English speaking countries while examiners in Australia treat candidates as cashcows and grade more harshly.
> 
> I am unsure whether the difficulty level of the papers might be different but I do know candidates in Australia have to take the writing paper first.
> 
> ...


PTE A is totally computer based with no human assessment, so the results worldwide would be the same.

But the moment, a human starts to evaluate your skills, there could be differences in marking as non English speaking countries examiners may be more lenient as compared to English speaking countries

This is my personal understanding of the situation and not based or any hard facts that I can substantiate 

In my opinion you are better taking the PTE A test in Australia rather the IELTS

Going to Thailand for the test only is a decision you can take, and if you can add a holiday to the itinerary, then nothing like it

Cheers


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

bergkamp17 said:


> I notice people tend to achieve higher scores when they take ielts in SEA countries like thailand ,indonesia, Vietnam etc as compared to taking the test in Australia, especially in cities like Sydney and Melbourne. I heard examiners are more lenient in non English speaking countries while examiners in Australia treat candidates as cashcows and grade more harshly.
> 
> I am unsure whether the difficulty level of the papers might be different but I do know candidates in Australia have to take the writing paper first.
> 
> ...




IELTS examiners are specially trained for the purpose. I don't think there could be a marked difference as such. Besides, remember you are taking a test which has a world wide acceptance.
One thing is that since human intervention is involved, the marking could be subjective (writing & speaking). I think this could perhaps be the only flaw in the test. The pattern is good which covers all aspects of the language unlike the PTE test.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

bergkamp17 said:


> I notice people tend to achieve higher scores when they take ielts in SEA countries like thailand ,indonesia, Vietnam etc as compared to taking the test in Australia, especially in cities like Sydney and Melbourne. I heard examiners are more lenient in non English speaking countries while examiners in Australia treat candidates as cashcows and grade more harshly.
> 
> I am unsure whether the difficulty level of the papers might be different but I do know candidates in Australia have to take the writing paper first.
> 
> ...


This statement is utter ridiculous.
what does it mean by "Cashcows"......?????

You mean to say that SEA countries examiners are too emotional and good at heart, so they listen to our stories and award us scores.....


In that scenario, Mid-East examiners must and ought to be much more lenient as many can not even speak English.

These kinda statements are sponsored by those who went for trials twice or thrice and state as if they have gone and sat all around globe for same.


I know ppl who sat nearly 17 to 18 times to achieve required band in SEA which you mentioned, in Mid-East ,in USA, in India , still they could not......which means its same everywhere.

Do not fall for these kinda statements.......try for yourself....believe that you can........and you will.


They are well trained.

Good luck.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Ielts price is same throughout the world. Same for pte


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Ielts price is same throughout the world. Same for pte


PTEA fees are not same

India the fees is Rs 11,300 which comes to 240 AUD

In Australia it is 335 AUD

Cheers


----------



## KiranNarayana (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi,
If you're only looking for a better results, then opt to PTE, instead of IELTS. PTE definitely a better and promising option than IELTS. there are a lot of disadvantages with IELTS, if you appear and get a low score in SPEAKING and if you reappear once again, then with IELTS they wouldn't change your SPEAKING scores at all, it will still remain the same as your old scores. Better opt to PTE whether inside or outside Australia.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

KiranNarayana said:


> Hi,
> If you're only looking for a better results, then opt to PTE, instead of IELTS. PTE definitely a better and promising option than IELTS. there are a lot of disadvantages with IELTS, if you appear and get a low score in SPEAKING and if you reappear once again, then with IELTS they wouldn't change your SPEAKING scores at all, it will still remain the same as your old scores. Better opt to PTE whether inside or outside Australia.




I welcome your participation in this forum. However, your views on the scoring remaining unchanged in speaking w.r.t to IELTS is not true at all. If you can back up with evidence then you are most welcome. I am afraid making random statements without any base won't add value to this forum!
The scoring on areas like writing & speaking can be subjective to a certain degree. However, tests are not inter linked. Your first score sheet has no bearing on the second result. They are independent of each other!


----------



## KiranNarayana (Jun 8, 2017)

I totally disagree with your quote - "However, your views on the scoring remaining unchanged in speaking w.r.t to IELTS is not true at all. If you can back up with evidence then you are most welcome. I am afraid making random statements without any base won't add value to this forum!"
- I'm surprised by your reply as a dictator in this forum. If this forum is not a place to share any personal experience then i doubt if this is going to add value to the person who is seeking/taking up IELTS. Do not dare to misguide candidates. I have shared my person experience as seen along with my friends who took IELTS multiple times. If you have little respect for this group. then mind your language and etiquettes. Do you want me to post my mark sheets to prove it?? Any time PTE is much much better than IELTS for result oriented candidates. Not for you.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

KiranNarayana said:


> I totally disagree with your quote - "However, your views on the scoring remaining unchanged in speaking w.r.t to IELTS is not true at all. If you can back up with evidence then you are most welcome. I am afraid making random statements without any base won't add value to this forum!"
> - I'm surprised by your reply as a dictator in this forum. If this forum is not a place to share any personal experience then i doubt if this is going to add value to the person who is seeking/taking up IELTS. Do not dare to misguide candidates. I have shared my person experience as seen along with my friends who took IELTS multiple times. If you have little respect for this group. then mind your language and etiquettes. Do you want me to post my mark sheets to prove it?? Any time PTE is much much better than IELTS for result oriented candidates. Not for you.




Well, I do not think same will happen to all who are going to sit for test just because it happened with you and few of your friends.

So generalised. Comments will not help anyone who are seeking advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiranNarayana (Jun 8, 2017)

I repeat, I've only provided my thoughts considering my own case and also what i have seen with my friends who've taken up IELTS. I have never generalized in my statement saying that it would happen to everyone who would opt IELTS. 
The aim is to help candidates to decide which one suits best for them to get better scores and not to lure only IELTS. How can you even back up IELTS so confidently that it would fetch good scores all the times?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

KiranNarayana said:


> I repeat, I've only provided my thoughts considering my own case and also what i have seen with my friends who've taken up IELTS. I have never generalized in my statement saying that it would happen to everyone who would opt IELTS.
> The aim is to help candidates to decide which one suits best for them to get better scores and not to lure only IELTS. How can you even back up IELTS so confidently that it would fetch good scores all the times?




Good on you.
You generalised in your previous statement, now you clarified that it's your experience.

Anyways, I hope ppl take your suggestion as per their comfort

Reason behind my back up as you asked, I always got 7 bands, hope it clears why I back up

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiranNarayana (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, my previous statement was made by keeping in mind my own instances with IELTS along with my friends results. I would not have anything to generalize unless otherwise considering these real facts & examples of what I have experienced and seen in others. 
As you've mentioned, you backed up IELTS because you've got 7 (but its not cetain that everyone would get that). Similarly was my thoughts on PTE. I'm not trying to offend anyone's statments or views. But some great minds do not get that like "Shets", least I exprected some level of etiquettes in this forum. Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

KiranNarayana said:


> Well, my previous statement was made by keeping in mind my own instances with IELTS along with my friends results. I would not have anything to generalize unless otherwise considering these real facts & examples of what I have experienced and seen in others.
> 
> As you've mentioned, you backed up IELTS because you've got 7 (but its not cetain that everyone would get that). Similarly was my thoughts on PTE. I'm not trying to offend anyone's statments or views. But some great minds do not get that like "Shets", least I exprected some level of etiquettes in this forum. Thanks




I accept either what you are saying.
I said the same thing earlier, 
If something happened with us ,same do not imply that rest of ppl will be affected likewise

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiranNarayana (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Amigo..

Good luck to you as well


----------

